# Unable to download and install updates



## hardesty (Nov 17, 2003)

Every time I try to install new updates I get that my computer isn't connected to the internet.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 12200 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 944278 MB, Free - 866132 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, VG10ST
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Hepster62 (Dec 29, 2014)

Me to
Get a "WindowsUpdate_80070663" error and ask to get help with this but windows has no idea what it is
I have 8.1


Graeme


----------



## closetvibes (Nov 30, 2014)

have you tried to reset windows update - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058 is the link , , dont use any registry cleaners they often cause unintentional issues


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

If you're able to get on the internet 
Please run "Fix it" tool to reset your Windows update components.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058


----------



## hardesty (Nov 17, 2003)

I tried that and still get an error. 80072EFE. I go to Windows Update Settings and click updates and get this error.

However, I tried something else this time and was finally able to get updates installed. I went to the Control Panel, System & Security, Windows Update. For some reason I was then able to download and install updates. Don't know what the difference was, but at least it worked


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Glad you got it fixed. Keep us informed if the fix holds for you.


----------

